# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Μπάρι [Bari, Winner 9, Isla de Botafoc, Stena Cambria, St Anselm]

## Naias II

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες από το ferries of southern europe έρχεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το WINNER 9
Το πλοίο είναι προγραμματισμένο από τον ΟΛΠ για δεξαμενισμό στις 20 Απριλίου.
Τελευταίο γνωστό λιμάνι σύμφωνα με το AIS είναι DENIA Ισπανίας

Περισσότερα για το βαπόρι *εδώ*

----------


## Rocinante

> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες από το ferries of southern europe έρχεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το WINNER 9
> Το πλοίο είναι προγραμματισμένο από τον ΟΛΠ για δεξαμενισμό στις 20 Απριλίου.
> Τελευταίο γνωστό λιμάνι σύμφωνα με το AIS είναι DENIA Ισπανίας
> 
> Περισσότερα για το βαπόρι *εδώ*


WINNER 9 ????????
Αυτο το winner δεν μ αρεσει καθολου.
Συνονυμο των ταξιδιων στα ανατολικα.....

----------


## Naias II

Nα προσθέσω ότι στο ferries of southern europe οι φήμες το θέλουν να το έχει αγοράσει η Ventouris Ferries

----------


## Naias II

> Το πλοίο είναι προγραμματισμένο από τον ΟΛΠ για δεξαμενισμό στις 20 Απριλίου.


Μετάθεση του δεξαμενισμού του WINNER 9 για τις 12/05-14/05

----------


## Rocinante

> Μετάθεση του δεξαμενισμού του WINNER 9 για τις 12/05-14/05


 Παντως εγω σημερα το περιμενα περιπου στη Σικελια να φανει αλλα ακομα τιποτα. Για να δουμε ως το βραδυ.

----------


## Leo

Μπαρκάρισες ρόσι? Που βρίσκεσαι σήμερα, να ειποποιήσω το στόλο να σε προσέχει?  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

Σε τσάκωσα!!!!!!

win9.JPG

----------


## Leo

Η κατασκοπία συνεχίζεται και πριν λίγο το πλοίο βρίσκεται εδώ, να γράφει Πειραιά μεν αλλά να βλέπει την Ηγουμενίτσα. ¶ρα επιβεβαιώνεται ο φίλος Naias II σε δυο πράγματα, πρώτα ότι η μαμά του είναι η Ventouris Ferries (Ηγουμενίτσα) και δεύτερο ότι ο δεξαμενισμός καθυστερεί όντως και μέχρι να έρθει η ώρα πάει στο σπίτι του.

winner9.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Αργησε...
Πολυ αργησε...
Ρε μπας και ειναι μεσα και δεν το ξερουμε; :Very Happy: 
Ανταποκριτη στην Ηγουμενιτσα εχουμε; γιατι εχει χαλασει εδω και καιρο η καμερα. 
Τελος παντων θα δουμε αυριο γιατι ....ειναι αργα.

----------


## Apostolos

Εξυπνο... Δεινω κάτι ψιλα και ανταλάσω το Αθενς με το Isla... Ενα πλοιο 11 χρονια νεοτερο, γρηγοροτερο, μανουβρατζιδικο, με καλυτερο γκαραζ & Στοκχολμη...

----------


## Rocinante

Λοιπον βλεπετε τον παραπανω χαρτη του Leo. Αν τραβηξετε μια γραμμη θα σας βγαλει κατω απο τους Παξους. Αυτο δεν ειναι βεβαια σωστος υπολογισμος διοτι ενα πλοιο κατα την διαρκεια του ταξιδιου διορθωνει την πορεια του
ΛΑΘΟΣ  :Very Happy: 
Εκει πηγε τις πρωτες πρωινες ωρες. Αμφιταλαντευτηκε για λιγο και 10 μιλια πριν την ακτη εκανε αποτομα αριστερα και τραβηξε για πανω.
Και μετα εγινε κατι που ειπα χθες. AIS γιοκ...
Τωρα λογικα ειναι μεσα και συνεχιζοντας αυτο που ειπε ο Αποστολος μπορει να ανοιξει καμια μερα το Ais του και να το δουμε ως Athens II και το Athens ως Winner 10....
Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν υπαρχει Winner 10 ηδη. Ειναι τις μοδας το ονομα αυτο τωρα τελευταια... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

idbo.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα πλοιο που απο την μεση και κατω ειναι αδελφο με το express afrodite.Eνα πλοιο που ηρθε με τουλαχιστον 10 χρονια καθυστεριση, αφου ειναι γνωστο οτι αυτα τα πλοια ηταν τα καταλληλοτερα για το αιγαιο.Το πλοιο μαλλον θα το χαιρονται οι φιλοι μας ιλλυριοι, αφου εκει θα παει, μαλλον

----------


## Rocinante

Επειδη βλεπετε τις προηγουμενες μερες να πολυασχολουμε με αυτο το πλοιο να σας πω οτι εγω δεν το βλεπω ως Isla de Botafoc αλλα σαν St Anselm. Ενα κλασσικο καναλοπλοιο απο αυτα που λατρευω.
Και μιας που ο φιλος μου ο BEN BRUCE το ανεφερε να σας πω οτι υπαρχει μια περιεργη ιστορια που συνδεει πολλα γνωστα μας καραβια.
Αρχες δεκαετειας 90 στο πλοιο St Columba (Εξπρε Αφροδιτη) εκτελοντας τη γραμμη Holyhead - Dun Laoghaire ξεσπα μεγαλη φωτια. Το πλοιο τελικα σωζεται με μεγαλες ζημιες και αντικαθισταται αρον αρον απο το...... Lady of Mann (Παναγια Σουμελα)!!! Το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ομως δεν μπορει να καλυψει τις αναγκες τις γραμμης και λιγο μετα αντικαθισταται απο το..............................Horsa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Τελικα η εταιρεια αποφασιζει να αντικαταστησει και αυτο με το ακομα μεγαλυτερο Stena Cambria που δεν ειναι αλλο απο το πλοιο που βρισκεται τωρα στην Ηγουμενιτσα αφου ειχε αλλαξει το πρωτο του ονομα.
Λιγο μετα θα γινει ζευγαρι στη γραμμη με το τσουρουφλισμενο St Columba αφου βεβαια ειχε και αυτο αλλαξει ονομα σε Stena Hibernia

----------


## Leo

> Επειδη βλεπετε τις προηγουμενες μερες να πολυασχολουμε με αυτο το πλοιο να σας πω οτι εγω δεν το βλεπω ως Isla de Botafoc αλλα σαν St Anselm. Ενα κλασσικο καναλοπλοιο απο αυτα που λατρευω.
> Και μιας που ο φιλος μου ο BEN BRUCE το ανεφερε να σας πω οτι υπαρχει μια περιεργη ιστορια που συνδεει πολλα γνωστα μας καραβια.
> Αρχες δεκαετειας 90 στο πλοιο St Columba (Εξπρε Αφροδιτη) εκτελοντας τη γραμμη Holyhead - Dun Laoghaire ξεσπα μεγαλη φωτια. Το πλοιο τελικα σωζεται με μεγαλες ζημιες και αντικαθισταται αρον αρον απο το...... Lady of Mann (Παναγια Σουμελα)!!! Το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ομως δεν μπορει να καλυψει τις αναγκες τις γραμμης και λιγο μετα αντικαθισταται απο το..............................Horsa .
> Τελικα η εταιρεια αποφασιζει να αντικαταστησει και αυτο με το ακομα μεγαλυτερο Stena Cambria που δεν ειναι αλλο απο το πλοιο που βρισκεται τωρα στην Ηγουμενιτσα αφου ειχε αλλαξει το πρωτο του ονομα.
> Λιγο μετα θα γινει ζευγαρι στη γραμμη με το τσουρουφλισμενο St Columba αφου βεβαια ειχε και αυτο αλλαξει ονομα σε Stena Hibernia


 
Το μόνο που δεν σου ΄καστε είναι ότι δεν θα το δούμε στο Αιγαίο... όσο για τις άλλες συμπτώσεις, προτιμώ να μην βγω εκτός θέματος σχολιάζοντας τις.

----------


## Rocinante

> Το μόνο που δεν σου ΄καστε είναι ότι δεν θα το δούμε στο Αιγαίο... όσο για τις άλλες συμπτώσεις, προτιμώ να μην βγω εκτός θέματος σχολιάζοντας τις.


Επειδη ομως εγω βγαινω εκτος συζητησης τις περισσοτερες φορες με ευεργετικα αποτελεσματα για την συζητηση και την επικρατουσα ατμοσφαιρα  :Wink:  θα σου πω Μμμμμμ ΕΞΥΠΝΑΔΕΣ... Ξερω τι θα πεις οτι το Lady of Mann και το Horsa απετυχαν στη γραμμη οποτε ριπτονται στο ιδιο τσουβαλι.....
Οσο για το αν θα το δουμε, υπαρχουν και οι δεξαμενισμοι.....

----------


## sea_serenade

Το πλοίο εντός του όρμου της Ηγουμενίτσας με προορισμό - μάλλον - τον Νέο Λιμένα Εγνατίας!!!!

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> Το πλοίο εντός του όρμου της Ηγουμενίτσας με προορισμό - μάλλον - τον Νέο Λιμένα Εγνατίας!!!!


καλησπερα πως περνας φοτο στο forum

----------


## Leo

> καλησπερα πως περνας φοτο στο forum


 
Οδηγίες *εδώ* περιμένουμε το αποτέλεσμα....  :Wink:

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΑΡΑΣ

> Οδηγίες *εδώ* περιμένουμε το αποτέλεσμα....


σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Ως St.ANSELM το είχα ταξιδέψει το 1988 από Ντόβερ για Καλαί, και ίσως για αυτό να το θεωρώ πιο ωραίο απόσο αντικειμενικά είναι... 
Εσωτερικά, τότε ήταν ένα κλασσικό βαπόρι της Μάγχης, λιτό και χρηστικό. Αλλά από τότε πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια και το πιο πιθανό να έχει δεχθεί πολλές παρεμβάσεις. 

Σημείωση, οτι μιλάμε για ένα από τα τελευταία μεγάλα επιβατηγά που έφτιαξαν βρετανικά ναυπηγεία, και επίσης από τις τελευταίες ναυπηγήσεις των περίφημων Harland & Wolff.

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό μπροσούρα της Sealink, μια ματιά στο εσωτερικό του SΤ.ANSELM.

anselm3.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλα τα βλεπεις φιλε αρη τα πραγματα.Ειναι ενα κλασικο σκαρι του καναλιου που και αυτο θα το αγαπησουμε οπως και ολα τα αλλα.Μην ξεχνατε οτι το αφροδιτη το 1995 σε μια παρουσιαση το χαρακτιρησαν χοντροκοπια, αλλα ολοι το αγαπησαν

----------


## Naias II

Στο ferries of southern europe δεν τα βλέπουν καλά τα πράγματα για το βαπόρι, καθώς χρειάζονται αρκετά χρήματα σε μηχανές και bowthrusters για να βελτιωθεί...
Η πορεία θα δείξει!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θα φτιαχτουνε ολα και θα μπουν και καμπινες για τους φιλους ιλλυριους.Κατα τον μαιο ερχεται για δεξαμενη στον πειραια, απο οτι με πληροφορουν καλοι φιλοι :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

Όλα καλά ρε παιδιά αλλά πότε θα δούμε φωτό του πλοίου από την Ιγουμενίτσα???? Θα γίνει εντελώε θεωρητικό το θέμα!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Στο τίτλο θα πρέπει να βάλουμε το τωρινό του όνομα Winner 9.

----------


## Apostolos

Μέχρι να  δωθεί το νέο του όνομα ας το δούμε πέρσι στην Βαρκελώνη όταν έκανε δρομολόγια...

isla.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Το πλοίο φέρει το όνομα WINNER 9 και όχι Isla de Botafoc.
Όχι ότι έχει μεγάλη σημασία για εμάς που γνωρίζουμε το θέμα και το βρίσκουμε εύκολα,αλλά για τους άλλους που στην αναζήτηση θα πατάνε Winner 9 και δεν θα το βρίσκουν.

----------


## Leo

Δυό σχόλια και από μένα.

Μου θυμίζει:
Η πλώρη το Εξπρές Αφροδίτη, ακόμη και το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη
Το ντεκ με τις περατζάδες το Δήμητρα (μετέπειτα Εξπρές Ναϊάς)
Οι τσιμινιέρες το Ναϊάς ΙΙ
Γενικά είναι ένα βαπόρι που μου αρέσει και γιατί έχει πλωριά μπαλκόνια.

Καλώς ήρθε και Τράκμαν, ανασκουμπώσου κάτι σου χρωστάω! :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> ...Τράκμαν, ανασκουμπώσου κάτι σου χρωστάω!


Αμήν και πότε!! ¶ντε να δούμε...!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Περιεργο;
Πως και δεν αρχισε ακομα η συζητηση περι ελαιοχρωματισμου του, και το αλλο προσφιλες σπορ της ονοματολογιας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Περιεργο;
> Πως και δεν αρχισε ακομα η συζητηση περι ελαιοχρωματισμου του, και το αλλο προσφιλες σπορ της ονοματολογιας


Τώρα που το ανέφερες, θα αρχίσει η φαγομάρα και όλα τα συναφή..
Κάτσε να διαβάζεις μόνο χωρίς να γράφεις.. Θα ρίξεις το γέλοιο της ζωής σου..:mrgreen:

----------


## Rocinante

> Τώρα που το ανέφερες, θα αρχίσει η φαγομάρα και όλα τα συναφή..
> Κάτσε να διαβάζεις μόνο χωρίς να γράφεις.. Θα ρίξεις το γέλοιο της ζωής σου..:mrgreen:


 χαχαχα και ξερεις του Λεο πως του αρεσουν αυτα.
Αμα με πετυχει πουθενα θα με γδαρει  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> χαχαχα και ξερεις του Λεο πως του αρεσουν αυτα.
> Αμα με πετυχει πουθενα θα με γδαρει


Μπααααα Δεν προβλέπεται να σου κάνει τίποτα.. :Wink:

----------


## Donald

Καλησπέρα, 

πηγαίνω σε λίγο προς το λιμάνι. Ίσως το βράδυ ανεβάσω φωτό. Το περίεργο είναι οτι το έχουν αραγμένο στο νέο λιμάνι, λες και έιναι έτοιμο για αναχώριση...

----------


## Apostolos

> Περιεργο;
> Πως και δεν αρχισε ακομα η συζητηση περι ελαιοχρωματισμου του, και το αλλο προσφιλες σπορ της ονοματολογιας



Αντε να σας δούμε να το φτιάχνετε με ντεκάκια στην πρύμη, τα χρώματα του Βεντούρη και κανα όνομα τύπου Πήγασος ή Βέγκα ή Ωρίον στην μάσκα!

----------


## Leo

Η μετασκευή που θα γίνει εγώ θα πρότεινα να έχει το όνοπμα Σιρέν, για να θυμόμαστε ότι αυτό αντικατέστησε. Μετά θα δούμε πως αλλιώς θα το πούμε. Αλλά τα σχολεία είναι ανοιχτά και οι ελέυθερες ώρες των παιδιών περιορισμένες.....

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Η μετασκευή που θα γίνει εγώ θα πρότεινα να έχει το όνοπμα Σιρέν, για να θυμόμαστε ότι αυτό αντικατέστησε. Μετά θα δούμε πως αλλιώς θα το πούμε. Αλλά τα σχολεία είναι ανοιχτά και οι ελέυθερες ώρες των παιδιών περιορισμένες.....


*Κάπτεν το βράδυ θα το έχετε..!Το έχω αρχίσει από το Σαββατοκύριακο που είχα ελεύθερο χρόνο!*

----------


## Leo

Καταλαβαίνω Γιάννη, το πρόγραμμα πρώτα. Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ονομα του πλοιου θα ειναι εκπληξη, αφου μαλλον θα παρει το ονομα παλιου θρυλικου πλοιου της εταιρειας

----------


## Naias II

> Η μετασκευή που θα γίνει εγώ θα πρότεινα να έχει το όνοπμα Σιρέν, για να θυμόμαστε ότι αυτό αντικατέστησε. Μετά θα δούμε πως αλλιώς θα το πούμε. Αλλά τα σχολεία είναι ανοιχτά και οι ελέυθερες ώρες των παιδιών περιορισμένες.....


Εγώ το έκοβα για αντικατάσταση του Athens...




> Το ονομα του πλοιου θα ειναι εκπληξη, αφου μαλλον θα παρει το ονομα παλιου θρυλικου πλοιου της εταιρειας


Κάτι σαν Bari Express μάλλον! :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για δείτε εδώ το πλοίο με τα χρώματα της Ventouris Ferries..*

----------


## Naias II

Αμάν πλήρης μεταμόρφωση!Πανέμορφο!
Μπράβο Γιάννη καλλιτέχνη  :Cool:

----------


## Donald

Sorry παιδιά, μου ξέφυγε ενα άλφα στον τίτλο του πόστ. Το Isla de Botafoc λοιπόν πρίν μερικές μέρες στο νέο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας, σε αρκετα "δουλεμένη" κατάσταση. Πλέον έχει μεταφερθεί στο παλιό λιμάνι και γίνονται εσωτερικές εργασίες.

----------


## Rocinante

Νατος ο Βαπορας !!!!!!
Σε ευχαριστουμε Donald.

----------


## Eng

Ρε παιδια συγνωμη που μπαινω σαν ασχετος εδω, αλλα εμενα μου θυμησε η πρυμνη, τον "περιστερώνα" του Θεοφιλος εχοντας συγκολλίσει δυο σκαλες επιβιβασης απο αεροπλανο...και εβαλα τα γελια..
Ενταξη βρε μη βαρατε, παω στη Ποντοπορο και στα Μηχανοστασια.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

> Ρε παιδια συγνωμη που μπαινω σαν ασχετος εδω, αλλα εμενα μου θυμησε η πρυμνη, τον "περιστερώνα" του Θεοφιλος εχοντας συγκολλίσει δυο σκαλες επιβιβασης απο αεροπλανο...και εβαλα τα γελια..
> Ενταξη βρε μη βαρατε, παω στη Ποντοπορο και στα Μηχανοστασια..


Ελα δω που πας;;;;; 
Η πρυμνη του δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο. Βλεπεις η μετασκευη του εγινε οχι με ιδιεταιρα αιθητικα κριτηρια. Εκει τη δουλεια τους να κανουν ασφαλες να ειναι και τελειωσαμε.
Το πλοιο παντως θελει δουλιτσα. Και αν περισσευουν και τιποτα λεφτα (ΛΕΦΤΑΑΑΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝΝΝΝΝ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) θα μπορουσαν να κανουν και μια πλαστικη εκει στον ποπο  :Razz:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Η πλώρη πάντως θυμίζει έντονα Μήλος Εξπρές.....

----------


## Eng

Αρε Rocci...
Εδω θα συμφωνισω απολυτα, βεβαια αν δουμε το ιστορικο τα περισσοτερα πλοια που φτειαχτηκαν στην Ευρωπη ή Αγγλια επιβατικα, ειναι καθαρα για να εξθπηρετουν την ασφαλεια αλλα και τη λειτουργικοτητα. Και βεβαια θα ειναι κουτο να πω πως θα κανουν περατζαδες αφου ο καιρος μον για camping στον ηλιο δεν ειναι.. 
Παντως οτι και να κανουν δυο τεινα θα συμβουν:
1. Θα ειναι ομορφοτερο του Ανθη Μαρινα.
2. Θα ειναι απειρως χειροτερο της.."Φτερους" (οσοι ξερουν καταλαβαινουν ποια ειναι..).

----------


## Rocinante

Τελικα ισχυει αυτο που ακουστηκε οτι το πλοιο ειχε πωληθει στους Ινδους και εγινε ανταλαγη με το Athens;
Και βεβαια οτι το πληρωμα που εφερε εδω το πλοιο συνεχισε το ταξιδι του με μια απλη μετεπιβιβαση στην Ηγουμενιτσα;

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Τελικα ισχυει αυτο που ακουστηκε οτι το πλοιο ειχε πωληθει στους Ινδους και εγινε ανταλαγη με το Athens;
> Και βεβαια οτι το πληρωμα που εφερε εδω το πλοιο συνεχισε το ταξιδι του με μια απλη μετεπιβιβαση στην Ηγουμενιτσα;


Αν ισχύει,είναι αυτό που λένε...γλίτωσε από του χάρου το...φλόγιστρο?????? :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Την κέρδισε την δεκαετιούλα του... Τυχερό...  :Wink: 
Bulkerman έγραψες...  :Very Happy:

----------


## BULKERMAN

Μπορείς να το πεις κ αλλιώς!! Αλλαξοβαποριές!!! :Very Happy:  Ελπίζω να μην με διαγράψουν για αυτό που έγραψα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## navielect

Ναι γιατι ολο θεαματικες μετασκευες κανουν και εχουμε ελπιδες και τωρα. ασε ρε με τα ψεμματα δε βαφονται τα αυγα. (για να μην πω το αλλο)  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Τελικα ισχυει αυτο που ακουστηκε οτι το πλοιο ειχε πωληθει στους Ινδους και εγινε ανταλαγη με το Athens;
> Και βεβαια οτι το πληρωμα που εφερε εδω το πλοιο συνεχισε το ταξιδι του με μια απλη μετεπιβιβαση στην Ηγουμενιτσα;


Μη τα σκαλιζεις βρε αδελφε!Εκει που σταματα η γκρινια ξεκινα η απολαυση.Η απολαυση να βλεπουμε οριτζιναλ αγγλικα σκαρια εστω και αν προερχονται απο την δυση της τεραστιας αυτης ναυτικης δυναμης

----------


## Rocinante

> Μη τα σκαλιζεις βρε αδελφε!Εκει που σταματα η γκρινια ξεκινα η απολαυση.Η απολαυση να βλεπουμε οριτζιναλ αγγλικα σκαρια εστω και αν προερχονται απο την δυση της τεραστιας αυτης ναυτικης δυναμης


Α ισα ισα Κωστα εγω ειμαι ενθουσιασμενος με αυτη την κινηση.
Πριν κανα χρονο εψαχνα να δω τι πλοια υπαρχουν πια απο το καναλι.
Ηταν αυτο και κανα δυο ακομα.
Ειχα δε παθει σοκ βλεποντας ενα καταπληκτικο σκαρι που θα εκανε παταγο εδω στην ελλαδα το Prins albert και τα αδελφια του που τα πηρανε και τα κανανε κοτετσια...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nαι το ALBERT και σαν κοτετσι που εγινε, οπως λες, πιστευω οτι θα εκανε καριερα στην ελλαδα μια και απο γκαραζ καλα παει.Αλλα ο κοσμος δυστυχως αυτα τα βαπορια πια δεν τα βλεπει με καλο ματι.Θελει το γρηγορο, το λουξ, το ετσι, σαν και το κτελ που τον παει στο χωριο του

----------


## Naias II

> Αλλα ο κοσμος δυστυχως αυτα τα βαπορια πια δεν τα βλεπει με καλο ματι.Θελει το γρηγορο, το λουξ, το ετσι, σαν και το κτελ που τον παει στο χωριο του


Όχι και δυστυχώς!
Να πω ένα ελληνικό παράδειγμα:
Πρόκειται να ταξιδέψω στον "Χ" προορισμό με την "Ψ" εταιρεία που έχει 3 καράβια στην κατοχή της.Γρήγορα και αργά, νέα και παλιά. Δρομολογημένα στον ίδιο προορισμό "Χ" που πρόκειται να ταξιδέψω.
Είτε διαλέξω το αργό, είτε το γρήγορο το ίδιο ποσό θα πληρώσω.
Δηλαδή τι κάνει η "Ψ" εταιρεία; Κοροιδεύει το κόσμο!
Εεε λοιπόν γι' αυτό και θέλει "το γρήγορο,το λουξ,το έτσι....." :Wink:

----------


## GIIANNHS

stan_origbridge.jpg
stenaantrimSnackBar3.jpg
stenaantrimSnackBar4.jpg

ΟΤΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΝΗΚΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΝΑ

----------


## Naias II

Σύμφωνα με τους φίλους στο ferries of southern europe το πλοίο θα ονομαστεί *Bari* και θα φέρει σημαία Κύπρου.

----------


## Rocinante

> Σύμφωνα με τους φίλους στο ferries of southern europe το πλοίο θα ονομαστεί *Bari* και θα φέρει σημαία Κύπρου.


 Αρα επιβεβαιωνεστε εσυ και ο BEN BRUCE που το ειχατε αναφερει εδω και δυο εβδομαδες  :Wink: 
Μονο ρε Σπυρο δεν πστευω να το εγραψαν οι ferries of southern europe επειδη διαβασαν αυτο που ειχατε πει και το κανουμε σαν το ανεκδοτο με τος Ινδιανους και τον καιρο  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αρα επιβεβαιωνεστε εσυ και ο BEN BRUCE που το ειχατε αναφερει εδω και δυο εβδομαδες 
> Μονο ρε Σπυρο δεν πστευω να το εγραψαν οι ferries of southern europe επειδη διαβασαν αυτο που ειχατε πει και το κανουμε σαν το ανεκδοτο με τος Ινδιανους και τον καιρο



Πλάκα θα χει!!!:lol:

----------


## Rocinante

> Πλάκα θα χει!!!:lol:


Ενταξει αστειευομαι.  :Very Happy: 
Εγω οταν το πρωτοδιαβασα το θεωρησα σιγουρο.
Τωρα για το ονομα γνωριζετε οτι δεν ειμαι υπερ της επαναληψης της ονοματολογιας διοτι μπορει να υπαρξουν αντιδρασεις πχ...... Επτανησος.
Απο την αλλη ομως στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση δεν με χαλαει που ο Αγιος Ανσελμος θα ονομαστει ετσι. Μ αρεσει αυτο το καναλοπλοιο  :Very Happy:

----------


## navielect

Σιγα μη μας αντιγραφουν και στη NASA. Εχει γραφτει αλλου πολυ πριν το πει και ο Μπεν και οποιοσδηποτε αλλος
Μεχρι και μπροσουρα εχω δει στην Ηγουμενιτσα

----------


## Naias II

Για να μην έχουμε και αμφιβολίες, επίσημα και στο σύστημα κρατήσεων της Ventouris με πρώτο δρομολόγιο Bari-Durres στις 17/06  :Very Happy: 

bari.jpg

----------


## Naias II

> Σιγα μη μας αντιγραφουν και στη NASA. Εχει γραφτει αλλου πολυ πριν το πει και ο Μπεν και οποιοσδηποτε αλλος
> Μεχρι και μπροσουρα εχω δει στην Ηγουμενιτσα


Τόσες μέρες το γνώριζες και δεν μας το έλεγες βρε παιδί;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rocinante

> Σιγα μη μας αντιγραφουν και στη NASA. Εχει γραφτει αλλου πολυ πριν το πει και ο Μπεν και οποιοσδηποτε αλλος
> Μεχρι και μπροσουρα εχω δει στην Ηγουμενιτσα


Και αφου ειδες μπροσουρα στην Ηγουμενιτσα και δεν σε δεσμευει το Copyright γιατι δεν το ελεγες ;

----------


## navielect

Δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμενος αλλα μην τρελενομαστε κιολας. Χομπυ κανουμε. Δεν καταξιωνομαστε απο δω μεσα

----------


## Naias II

Στο σύστημα κρατήσεων, ενώ αναφέρονται τα δρομολόγια για Bari-Durres με το πλοίο *BARI*, η επιστροφή Durres-Bari γίνεται με το Rigel/Athens  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Τι στο καλό  :Confused:

----------


## Thanasis89

Σε μια καραβολατρική αναζήτηση στο Youtube βρήκα ένα βίντεο του αδερφού του, του IBN Batouta της Comanav. Παράλληλα, λαμβάνει χώρα και μια συνάντηση στο τέλος του κομματιού ανάμεσα στα δύο αδέρφια. Το δεύτερο είναι το παλιό Galloway Princess πλέον Le Rif. Απολαύστε το...  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

> Σε μια καραβολατρική αναζήτηση στο Youtube βρήκα ένα βίντεο του αδερφού του, του IBN Batouta της Comanav. Παράλληλα, λαμβάνει χώρα και μια συνάντηση στο τέλος του κομματιού ανάμεσα στα δύο αδέρφια. Το δεύτερο είναι το παλιό Galloway Princess πλέον Le Rif. Απολαύστε το...


Πολυ ομορφο βιντεο Θαναση σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.
Να πω εδω (για οσους ενδιαφερονται) οτι το Bari ( St. Anselm) και το IBN Batoula ( St. Christopher ) ηταν πανομοιοτυπα και διεφεραν απο το αδελφο Le Rif (Galloway Princess) στο οτι ειxαν ισχυροτερες μηχανες, πλωριο πηδαλιο και μεγαλυτερα Bow Thrasters λογω του απαιτητικου λιμανιου του Ντοβερ. Το τεταρτο αδελφο πλοιο St. David διεφερε κυριως στο οτι ηταν εφοδιασμενο με πρυμνια γεφυρα.
Η σειρα αυτη εγινε γνωστη ως "The Saints "

----------


## GIIANNHS

ΒΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ 
DSC00153.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

βρε βρε καλώς τους !!!
αλοχα που λέει και μια ψυχή !
ωραία φώτο φίλε (από πάνω)

----------


## Apostolos

Λένε οι παλιοί ότι όπου κάνεις καλοκαίρι να κανεις και χειμώνα...

----------


## Νικόλας

ναι.....αλλά επειδή δεν σε πιάνω αν θες κάντο πιο νιανά

----------


## GIIANNHS

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΙΕΣ

DSC00216.jpg

DSC00233.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Ξεκίνησε για τα μέρη μας..._

----------


## Thanasis89

Και έρχομαι να επιβεβαιώσω τα λεγόμενα του Γιώργου... Καλώς να το δεχτείτε το καραβάκι... 

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

Σε ποια εταιρια πουλήθηκε;

----------


## Rocinante

> Σε ποια εταιρια πουλήθηκε;


 Αφου τοσο καιρο συζηταμε οτι αντικατεστησε το Athens και βαφεται μπλε σε ποια εταιρεια λες να ανηκει;;;;;;;

----------


## Thanasis89

Υπάρχει μια πλούσια συζήτηση στις προηγούμενες σελίδες, ωστόσο για να μην βασανίζεσαι το πλοίο αγοράστηκε από την Ventouris Ferries...  :Wink:  
Πάντως τώρα που το βλέπω το καραβάκι, πιστεύω ότι το χάλασε η μετασκευή πρύμα. Μ' αρέσε περισσότερο πριν. Πως θα σας φαινόταν αν κλείναν αυτές τις "τρούπες" πρύμα ; ;-)

----------


## Super Jet

Ευχαριστω θαναση. και εμενα θα μου αρεσε να τις κλείνανε. 
Υ.Γ.:απο τον πειραια μήπως ξέρουμε πότε θα φήγει;

----------


## Rocinante

> Πάντως τώρα που το βλέπω το καραβάκι, πιστεύω ότι το χάλασε η μετασκευή πρύμα. Μ' αρέσε περισσότερο πριν. Πως θα σας φαινόταν αν κλείναν αυτές τις "τρούπες" πρύμα ; ;-)


 Θαναση το πλοιο αυτο ηταν απο τα τελευταια που σχεδιαστηκαν απο την Sealink και οπως εχουμε διαπιστωσει με το περασμα των ετων μπηκε στην ακρη η ομορφια. Συμφωνω απολυτως με το θεμα της πρυμνης αλλα εχω την λυση ετοιμη με πολυ μικρο κοστος.Οχι κλεισιμο αλλα αντιγραφη του Εξπρες Αφροδιτη :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάλιστα... Λες Αντώνη ; Τι θα έλεγαν τα παιδιά στις μετασκευές να έκαναν την σκέψη σου πραγματικότητα ;  :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Ποτε θα δρομολογηθει και ποια θα ειναι η νεα του γραμμη?

----------


## Thanasis89

Πάμε για μπανάκι σήμερα... Στην Μεγάλη Πλωτή Περάματος...  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Από σήμερα στο ΝΜΔ σύμφωνα με το αις. Θα είναι ο αντικαταστάτης του Athens φίλε nkr. To λέει και παραπίσω.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Μπάρι προχωρούν τα βαψίματα στο Ν.Μ.Δ. Χαρισμένες σε giorgos_249, Thanasis89. nkr, rocinante &  Super Jet :Razz: . 

ΜΠΑΡΙ 04 11-06-2010.jpg

ΜΠΑΡΙ 05 11-06-2010.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ωραίο γίνεται...*
*Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.*

----------


## Νικόλας

δώσε πράμα στο λαό !!!:mrgreen:
γίνεται κουκλή σιγά σιγά και πιστεύω ότι τα χρώμματα του Βεντούρη του πάνε γάντι !
μπράβο !άντε να δούμε και το ισορικό Β στις τσιμινιέρες !

----------


## polykas

Φίλε Νικόλα δική σου... :Very Happy: 

polykas769898_8777y6u.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή ! Να είσαι καλά ! Χαίρομαι που γλίτωσε το βαποράκι από του χάρου τα δόντια και το δι' αυτό εύχομαι και για πολλά άλλα που έχω στο μυαλό και είναι της ίδιας ηλικίας... ¶ντε σιγά σιγά να το χαρούμε !  :Wink: 

Να και το τελειωτικό χτύπημα ! Κουκλί ! Μπράβο ! Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο !

----------


## Apostolos

Το όνομα σαν να έχει πάρει μια εμπλωρη κλίση! Μα καλα αυτος ο καπετάνιος της δεξαμενης ωρες ωρες εχει τις λόξες του  :Smile:

----------


## αιγαιο

τι εννοεις?

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτοί πού ξέρουν ας φροντίσουν για την άλλη φορά  :Smile: 
Χωρίς  ειρωνεία η παρατήρηση μου για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε!
Το πλοίο ιδανικό και για ακτοπλοΐα λόγο ελκτικών ικανοτήτων!

----------


## Νικόλας

> Φίλε Νικόλα δική σου...
> 
> polykas769898_8777y6u.jpg


πω πω πω με στέλνεις τώρα !!
έγινε πολύ όμορφο μπράβο καλή δουλειά 
αυτό το ΄Β΄ρε παιδί μου γεμίζει το βαπόρι αμέσως !
ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε !

----------


## αιγαιο

ποιον εννοεις ως καπετανιο της δεξαμενης?

----------


## Apostolos

Η δεξαμενη του Περάματος έχει πληρωμα και καπετάνιο. Ο Καπετάνιος αυτός ειναι τόσο καλιτέχνης όπου αναλαμβάνει και φτιάχνει τα περισσότερα ονόματα και τα σηνιάλα των πλοίων στον Πειραια. Ειναι τόσο καλιτέχνης όπου απλά με μια κιμωλία φτιάχνει τα πάντα...
Απλά καμια φορά απο μακρια ορισμένα ονόματα φαίνονται με ελάχιστη κλίση λόγω του ότι ακολουθά μια γραμμή του πλοίου πχ πλώρη, που στο Μπάρι απο μακρια τουλάχιστο φαίνετε να έχει κλίση προς την πλώρη

----------


## αιγαιο

οκ καταλαβα!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία απο μένα τραβηγμένη 16/06/2010. Χαρισμένη στο Νικόλα & τον polykas. :Very Happy:  

ΜΠΑΡΙ 07 16-06-2010.jpg

----------


## Ergis

το πλοιο αυτη τη στιγμη στη ραδα του πειραια....μαλλον για "φαγητο"  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

_Mας άφησε το βαπόρο για τα πάνω μέρη..._

----------


## Apostolos

Υπάρχουν και θα ανέβουν σύντομα σχετικές φώτο απο την βόλτα στο Σαρωνικό  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Γι αυτούς που περίμεναν...

Καλοτάξιδο

bari.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Υπέροχη φωτογραφία Απόστολε..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Και η πρωτη φωτο του πλοιου εν πλω. Ευχαριστουμε Αpostolos

----------


## pantelis2009

Eυχαριστούμε φίλε Apostolos. Και μία απο μένα λίγες μέρες πρίν αναχωρήσει. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz:  

ΜΠΑΡΙ 07 21-06-2010.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

> Γι αυτούς που περίμεναν...
> 
> Καλοτάξιδο
> 
> bari.jpg


αυτός είσαι !!!!!
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ 
καλά μιλάμε τελείως διαφορετικό βαπόρι ήρθε και φεύγει ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ 
ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ !

----------


## Apostolos

Αν είχε μια ποιό συμβατική πρύμη με ντεκάκια θα ήταν ένα απο τα ομορφότερα! Λίγο περίεργες γραμμές αλλα μας αρέσει!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ,
ΤΟ 'BARI' ΣΤΟ ΔΥΡΡΑΧΕΙΟ κ ΜΠΑΡΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΑ - ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ

----------


## SEA_PILOT

Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΤΑΛΙΑ [ΜΠΑΡΙ] ΣΤΙΣ 29 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOM8m4n9PPw

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε SEA PILOT Πανεμορφα το βιντεακι και οι φωτογραφιες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλά ...... Υπέροχα. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε SEA_PILOT :Razz:

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω ΦΟΒΕΡΟ βιντεάκι ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε !
τελικά έγινε βάπορας μπράβο 

Υ.Γ όλα τα λεφτά είναι τα παλαμάκια που έχει λίγο πρίν το τέλος ταιριάζουν  :Very Happy:

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> πω πω ΦΟΒΕΡΟ βιντεάκι ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε !
> τελικά έγινε βάπορας μπράβο 
> 
> Υ.Γ όλα τα λεφτά είναι τα παλαμάκια που έχει λίγο πρίν το τέλος ταιριάζουν


ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ - ΚΑΛΑ ΕΙΝΑ ΤΑ VIDEOS ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝΗΣΗΧΩ ΠΟΛΥ - ΓΥΡΙΖΕΙ Η ΕΠΟΧΗ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΑΛΛΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ [ΠΟΙΟ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ ΙΣΩΣ], ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΠΑΥΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑ 30 ΕΤΙΑΣ!!!

----------


## cambria49

The Stena Cambria leaving Dun Laoghaire for Holyhead, summer 1991.



(C) Justin Merrigan

----------


## cambria49

The Stena Cambria clears Dun Laoghaire Harbour, 1991. (c) Justin Merrigan

----------


## cambria49

Arriving Dun Laoghaire, 1995. (c) Justin Merrigan

----------


## Apostolos

Thanks a lot Justin for the great photos!

----------


## cambria49

Thanks Apostolis - I'll add more soon.  I have your shot on my home page.

----------


## Νικόλας

ΤΟ ΜΠΑΡΙ στο Μπάρι !!:mrgreen:
P8110162.jpg

----------


## SEA_PILOT

Στο ΔΥΡΡΑΧΕΙΟ [στη λεκανη πριν το γυρισμα].

20100702083046(1).jpg

20100702083456(1).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πόσα lane meters έχει το εργαλείο??? Απο ταχύτητες?

----------


## Νικόλας

νομίζω έχει κάπου στα 750 αν δεν κάνω λάθος
από ταχύτητες μια χαρά για την γραμμή του !
τα 18 τα έχει αν το πατήσεις αλλά δεν χρειάζετε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Εχεί κανείς τίποτα φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του, τώρα επί Βεντούρη, να μοιραστεί μαζί μας;  :Very Happy: 

Πολύ θα ήθελα να το ταξιδέψω και δυστυχώς πιστεύω, ότι θα την πατήσω όπως και με τα Grecia/Venezia. Πηγαίνανε μόνο Αλβανία, εγώ δεν μπορούσα να το πάρω απόφαση να επισκεφτώ τη γείτονα χώρα και τελικά έφυγαν χωρίς να τα προλάβω ...

----------


## Νικόλας

φώτο δεν έχουμε(ακόμα:mrgreen :Smile: 
αλλά έχουμε πληροφορίες που λένε ότι είναι πολύ όμορφο εσωτερικά και αυτό !

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ, Ας περιμένουμε τότε  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

Tο BARI(και όχι μόνο) με λίγη δόση από visor* ΒΑΠΟΡΑ*  :Very Happy: 
P8040140.jpg
πότε θα κόψω αυτές τις κολόνες.... :Mad:

----------


## Νικόλας

μόλις μια μέρα πρίν μας είχε έρθει !
έτσι με το που φτάσαμε Ηγουμενίτσα με τον *ΒΑΠΟΡΑ* όλοι βγήκαν έξω να το δούν !
έτσι ήταν  :Very Happy: 
P4200642.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και τι σχολια εκαναν τοτε;  "Ωραίο φαίνεται, για να δουμε" ή "τι ειναι αυτο το σουργελο παλι" ;*
*Να ξερουμε και τη γνωμη της εταιρειας για το πλοιο..............*

*Παντως εσωτερικα ειναι πολυτελεστατο. Φωτος υπαρχουν εδω:*

*http://www.ibiza-ferry.com/ferries/isla-de-botafoc.html*

*Και η γεφυρα:* 

*http://www.hhvferry.com/stan_stchris/stan_origbridge.jpg*

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Πιστεύω πως ο Βεντούρης στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή προσφέρει τις καλύτερες υπηρεσίες με καλά πλοία που είναι καλά συντηρημένα και έχουν πολύ καλούς χώρους.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Οντως, για μενα στη γραμμη αυτη 2 ηταν τα καλυτερα, το ARBERIA και το ΒARI........*

----------


## Νικόλας

ο Βεντούρης έχει 2 από τα καλύτερα βαπόρια στην γραμμή
ειδικά το RIGEL εσωτερικά είναι πολύ τούμπανο !!
το Μπάρι όταν το είδα εξωτερικά ψηλό φρίκαρα να πω την αλήθεια
όταν όμως έγινε η δουλειά και μπήκα και το είδα και μέσα δεν περίμενα να ήταν τόσο όμορφο !πολύ ωραίο βαπόρι και άνετο για τους επιβάτες του !
το Μπάρι και το RIGEL είναι ότι καλύτερο έχει η γραμμή αυτή την στιγμή

----------


## ιθακη

Άλλες δύο φωτό για τον Νικόλα 

Bari @ Bari

IMG_7251.JPG IMG_7346.JPG

----------


## ithakos

DSC_0801.jpg
Και άλλη μία από το Μπαρι....

----------


## Νικόλας

αχ..αυτά είναι !!!!καιρό είχαμε να το δούμε
είστε τρομεροί και οι δύο σας !!

πόσο πιο ωραίο θα ήταν αντί για την σημαία της Ε.Ε να είχε το 'Β' μπρόστα??!!

----------


## despo

> αχ..αυτά είναι !!!!καιρό είχαμε να το δούμε
> είστε τρομεροί και οι δύο σας !!
> 
> πόσο πιο ωραίο θα ήταν αντί για την σημαία της Ε.Ε να είχε το 'Β' μπρόστα??!!


Εχω την εντύπωση οτι αυτή υπήρχε επι εποχής Balearia και ετσι έμεινε !

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Και μόνο που έχει βρεχάμενα ''Εξπρές Αφροδίτη'' και πλώρη ''Εξπρές Σαντορίνη'' λέει πολλά.Το υπόλοιπο το έκαναν έτσι για καμουφλάζ?

----------


## Apostolos

> Εχω την εντύπωση οτι αυτή υπήρχε επι εποχής Balearia και ετσι έμεινε !


Σωστά λέγεις!

idb.jpgbari.jpg

Και μια εν πλώ!

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ωραία και δυναμική η δεύτερη φωτογραφία!

----------


## Νικόλας

''κάτι'' μου λέει ότι πρύμα στο βαπόρι ανάμεσα από τις 2 εξωτερικές σκάλες(στο κενό ανάμεσα  τους)πλέον δεσπόζει το ιστορικό *'Β'* 
και φωταγογιμένο παρακαλώ !!!
πιστεύω πως είναι ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ !!!

----------


## ιθακη

Νικόλαε, φωτό δεν παίζει για μας που πλέον είμαστε μακρυά????

----------


## Agrino

Ένα link με την επιγραμματική ιστορία του πλοίου στην Sealink και αργότερα Stena, καθώς και ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες από την θητεία του εκεί. Από το άκρως ενδιαφέρον site του Justin Merrigan.

----------


## despo

*H* *VENTOURIS* *FERRIES* (σε συνεργασία με τη Nobel Maritime Inc.) ανακοινώνει ότι τα δρομολόγια του F/B BARI για τη γραμμή Ελλάδας – Ιταλίας (Μπάρι – Κέρκυρα – Ηγουμενίτσα - Κεφαλονιά – Ζάκυνθος) για το καλοκαίρι του 2015 είναι τώρα διαθέσιμα για πωλήσεις.

Ανακοίνωση για τη δρομολόγηση του πλοίου.

----------


## BOBKING

Από τις 19/01 φαίνεται να ανέβηκε στη δεξαμενή.
 :Pride:

----------


## despo

Οπως και τα περισσότερα πλοία της γραμμής Ιταλίας - Αλβανίας που αρνούνται τις Ελληνικές επισκευαστικές ζώνες, ετσι τώρα φαίνεται να έχει πάρει το δρόμο της επιστροφής απο τα ναυπηγεία του Μαυροβουνίου με κατεύθυνση το Δυρράχιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οπως και τα περισσότερα πλοία της γραμμής Ιταλίας - Αλβανίας που αρνούνται τις Ελληνικές επισκευαστικές ζώνες, ετσι τώρα φαίνεται να έχει πάρει το δρόμο της επιστροφής απο τα ναυπηγεία του Μαυροβουνίου με κατεύθυνση το Δυρράχιο.


Φαίνεται ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν κάνει κονέ εκεί πάνω κ λόγω εγγύτητας το προτιμάνε.Οικονομικά θα τους συμφέρει,γιά την ποιότητα της εργασίας δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο σήμερα το πρωί πήγε και έδεσε στο Αίγιο. Γιατί άραγε???? Τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του?

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

μεχρι τελη σεπτεμβρη στο αιγιο για επιθεωρησεις.

----------


## despo

Του χρόνου πάλι με το καλό στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα - Μπάρι. Βέβαια κάποια στιγμή θα αντικαταστήσει κάποιο απο τα υπάρχοντα στη γραμμή της Αλβανίας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε από το Αίγιο και όπως γράφει στο AIS του πηγαίνει για  DURRES.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και πριν λίγο περνώντας από τη γέφυρα Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης. Μεγάλη η απόσταση αλλά ευχαριστώ το φιλαράκι μου.

ΜΠΑΡΙ-12-07-10-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές το πλοίο τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του και επέστρεψε στο Αίγιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές έφυγε από το Αίγιο και σε λίγο φτάνει στο Δυρράχιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μπάρι φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγο στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Να πούμε ότι τώρα το δρομολόγιο του είναι Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα - Μπάρι.

ΜΠΑΡΙ-14-03-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Έφτασε σήμερα στην Σάμη το πρώτο δρομολόγιο από Ιταλία*Τελευταία ενημέρωση: Τρίτη, 17 Ιουλίου 2018 14:02

 Κοινοποίηση  Tweet  Εκτύπωση  Σχολιάστε
Από το λιμάνι του Μπάρι
 Έφτασε γύρω στις 12.30 μμ σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Σάμης, εκτελώντας το πρώτο δρομολόγιο της τουριστικής περιόδου, το πλοίο «Bari», της «Ventouris Ferries», από το Μπάρι της Ιταλίας.  Στο λιμάνι μας  κατέβηκαν, 154 επιβάτες,  42 ΙΧ 3 Camperς,  2  τρέιλερ και 2 μοτοσυκλέτες. Μπορείτε να δείτε τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου ΕΔΩ Πηγή: www.inkefalonia.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι έγινε άραγε και το Μπάρι (μαζί με άλλα 3 πλοία) πηγαίνουν στο Δυρράχιο??????

----------


## Apostolos

Ευτύχημα να το καμαρώνεις από μακριά
DSC_0173 (Large).jpg

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Ευτύχημα να το καμαρώνεις από μακριά
> DSC_0173 (Large).jpg


Φωτογραφία για κάδρο..Ωραίο βαπόρι.

----------


## Ellinis

Με το καράβι είχα ταξιδέψει μικρός στο κανάλι της Μάγχης και δεν μπορώ να πω οτι με συγκινούσε η κοψιά του, ειδικά όταν τότε ταξίδευε δίπλα στα VALENCAY, VILLANDRY κλπ. Τώρα βέβαια είναι συλλεκτικό το κομμάτι, μιας και είναι ένα από τα τελευταία καράβια της ιστορικής Sealink και ταυτόχρονα ένα από τα τέσσερα τελευταία φέρι που ναυπηγήθηκαν στα ξακουστά Harland & Wolff. 
Η φωτογραφία βέβαια εξαιρετική και χωρίς να αμαυρώνεται από περιττά υδατογραφήματα κλπ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ο Απόστολος πρόσεχε πάντα ιδιαίτερα τις φωτογραφίες του, το κάδρο, την σύνθεση, τον σωστό φωτισμό. Είναι ένας καταπληκτικός ερασιτέχνης φωτογράφος πλοίων (shipspotter). Kαι το "ερασιτέχνης" δεν το αναφέρω διόλου υποτιμητικά, αλλά υπό την έννοια ότι αν και δεν είναι επαγγελματίας φωτογράφος, οι φωτογραφίες του αγγίζουν το τέλειο.

----------


## Apostolos

Είχα την τύχη να εργαστώ πρόσφατα για λίγο στο πλοίο και να απολάυσω το  2ο Εγγλέζικο σκαρί στην καριέρα μου και να θυμηθώ λίγο την μυρωδιά του  γκαράζ. Όσο για τις φώτο ειναι μια αγάπη απο μικρό παιδί που ευτυχώς δεν  πρόδωσα ακόμα... 

Ακόμα μία απο την Άφιξη του στην Κέρκυρα

DSC_0176 (Large).jpg

Γνωστό εδώ και χρόνια το ότι ΟΛΕΣ οι φώτο μου ειναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ σε όποιον αγαπά να τις έχει για την πάρτη του

----------


## pantelis2009

Το BARI εχθές κατά τις 20.30 βγαίνοντας από Ηγουμενίτσα με προορισμό την Κέρκυρα & το Bari. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΜΠΑΡΙ-18-10-08-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Bari έφυγε εχθές κατά τις 17.30 μ.μ από το Bari με προορισμό το Αίγιο για την ακινησία του. Αυτή την ώρα Δυτικά από την Κέρκυρα. Καλές Γιορτές.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Bari αναχώρησε προχθές από το Αίγιο και σήμερα έφτασε στο Δυρράχιο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

To* BARI* σήμερα πραγματοποίησε το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο από Bari - Κέρκυρα - Ηγουμενίτσα. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο (αν και μακριά) στη Ηγουμενίτσα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΜΠΑΡΙ-20-30-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Προχθές το *Μπάρι* αφού είχε ξεφορτώσει στην Κέρκυρα και πήγαινε για Ηγουμενίτσα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΜΠΑΡΙ-22-02-07-2019.jpg

----------


## despo

Μετα απο αρκετά χρόνια, το πλοίο βρισκόμενο αυτή τη στιγμή νότια της Πελοποννήσου, κατευθύνεται στον Πειραιά όπου προφανώς θα κάνει την ετήσια επιθεώρηση. Θυμάται κανείς αν μετά την αγορά του απο τον Βεντούρη οταν έκανε εδώ την επισκευή, αν έχει ξανάρθει στο Πέραμα ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μετα απο αρκετά χρόνια, το πλοίο βρισκόμενο αυτή τη στιγμή νότια της Πελοποννήσου, κατευθύνεται στον Πειραιά όπου προφανώς θα κάνει την ετήσια επιθεώρηση. Θυμάται κανείς αν μετά την αγορά του απο τον Βεντούρη οταν έκανε εδώ την επισκευή, αν έχει ξανάρθει στο Πέραμα ;


Δεν  έχει ξανάρθει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχει ξανά έρθει. Δεξαμενίστηκε στην Πειραιάς Ι στις 07/06/2010 και έκατσε στο ΝΜΔ τουλάχιστον έως τις 21/06/2010.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το BARI της εταιρείας Ventouris Ferries φωτογραφημένο πριν από λίγο από την Κυνόσουρα, στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή που έχει δέσει για την ακινησία του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΜΠΑΡΙ 24 15-12-2019 copy.jpg
Να διορθώσω το προηγούμενο μου ποστ, μιας και δεν είχα καταλάβει καλά την ερώτηση του φίλου despo. Πράγματι, μετά τον Ιούνιο 2010 το πλοίο δεν έχει ξαναέρθει στα πέριξ του Πειραιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το "Αρχιπέλαγος" το βαπόρι μετονομάστηκε σε ALTAIR με σημαία St Kitts & Nevis κ ήδη εκπέμπει με αυτό το όνομα από το Δυρράχιο.Έτσι αφού τη γλύτωσε από σκραπ όταν το αγόρασε ο Βεντούρης παίρνοντας μιά γερή...παράτα ζωής,αυτή την φορά φαίνεται ότι θα λάβει την άγουσα,ήγγικεν γαρ το τέλος.
Να θυμίσω ότι από την τετράδα των "Αγίων" το ΜΟROCCO SUN ανήκει στις Επιχειρήσεις Αττικής κάνοντας Αλγεθίρας-Ταγγέρη,το ιταλικών συμφερόντων ΕUROPEAN STAR είναι δεμένο εδώ κ καιρό στο Αμπελάκι μάλλον με προβλήματα κ το PORT LINK ευρίσκεται στην Ινδονησία.
Παρατηρώ ότι όπως στη περίπτωση του RIGEL I που έγινε ROGER, πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη φορά που σκραπατζήδες μετά τα WINNER+αριθμός, δίνουν άλλο όνομα στο πλοίο εκτός από την συνήθη συντόμευση του ονόματος που είχε.

----------


## zizou

Πάει κι αυτό τελικά.
https://www.e-marinews.com/coasting/...ltair-ex-bari/

----------


## sw8mfz

Για δευτερη φορά αγοράζεται για σκραπ. Την πρώτη φορά το έσωσε ο Βεντούρης αφου ειχε πωληθεί στον διαλυτή είχε αλλαξει όνομα και σημαία (WINNER 9) και ήταν καθ' οδόν για τα διαλυτήρια. Τωρα δεν θα έχει πάλι την ίδια τύχη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για δευτερη φορά αγοράζεται για σκραπ. Την πρώτη φορά το έσωσε ο Βεντούρης αφου ειχε πωληθεί στον διαλυτή είχε αλλαξει όνομα και σημαία (WINNER 9) και ήταν καθ' οδόν για τα διαλυτήρια. Τωρα δεν θα έχει πάλι την ίδια τύχη.


To ίδιο λέω κ εγώ παραπάνω.Τότε είχε γίνει ανταλλαγή με το ΑΤΗΕΝS>WINNER 11.
Ήδη από χθες το μεσημέρι έχει σαλπάρει με προορισμό σύμφωνα με το ΑΙS  Πορτ Σάιντ.

----------


## Ellinis

Το πρώτο από το καρέ των Harland & Wolff που πάει για σκραπ. Σαραντάρησαν και αυτά...  :Uncomfortableness: 
Νομίζω ήταν τα τελευταία μεγάλα φέρι που φτιάχτηκαν σε βρετανικά ναυπηγεία.

----------


## Amorgos66

Το πλοίο εχθές προσάραξε στον τελικό του προορισμό
τα διαλυτήρια του Chittagong στο Μπαγκλαντές!!
Polish_20211203_222331758.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο εχθές προσάραξε στον τελικό του προορισμό
> τα διαλυτήρια του Chittagong στο Μπαγκλαντές!!
> Polish_20211203_222331758.jpg


Ο Βεντούρης είναι από τους ελάχιστους που δεν σβήνουν τα σινιάλα από τα πλοία που σπάνε γιά σκραπ.

----------


## Ellinis

Να το δούμε και προσαραγμένο στην ακτή της Chittagong ή όπως αλλιώς την λένε
Εντυπωσιακό και το θέαμα του διαλυόμενου LNG δίπλα του...

263489597_2982100755339950_2437194364410638853_n.jpg
(c) *Salah Uddin* FB

----------

